# Arizona Hwy 95 BLM



## homeless (Dec 14, 2018)

We started moving north. Crossed the Gila River and the Butterfield Stage Trail, and out into the Yuma Proving Grounds. Following the Castle Dome Mountains north on Hwy 95. Found the King Road BLM.  33°15’4.28″N 114°13’17.84″ Read More:


----------

